# Looking for more info on a Western Flyer Fairway Flyer



## benutne (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd like as much info such as year, wheel size, ease of repair, origin, etc.

It is a girls step through, electric blue.  Serial number was found on a sticker above the crank on the down tube which reads: AMF 2903-A37

I can get some pics later if anyone wants to see them. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2013)

I think AMF came into the market around 1955 when it swallowed a couple other bike manufacturers; so any bike badged AMF would be after that. A picture would be the only way to give any real help, though.


----------



## benutne (Apr 15, 2013)

I've already removed the rear wheel.  Didn't feel like putting it back on for his image.  Let me know if there is anything specific you'd like a picture of.


----------



## benutne (Apr 15, 2013)

Now that the bike is completely disassembled, I can see the numbers T708690 stamped on the rear wheel dropouts. Hope that helps some too.


----------

